# Jessica Simpson Tan



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 18, 2008)

What brand of tan would give me this brown colour?


----------



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd try Xen Tan, as that *always* gets positive reviews from the general public and magazines as being genuinely olive and not nasty orange


----------



## Amber*Christine (Apr 26, 2009)

I use Sun Labs Ultra Dark Instant Tint. It'll get you noticeably darker after just the first use, just remember exfoliating is key w/ this product. I just applied this twice the past week after not using it for awhile and I'm already Jessica's color...and I'm a rather light skinned girl!


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

I would suggest two layers of Kiehl's Self-tanning lotion.  It's pretty dark and has almost no weird smell.  I use it twice a week.  It's definitely my favorite.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 15, 2009)

xen tan!


----------



## User35 (May 16, 2009)

I'd say the sun...I know she sunbathes on a regular basis.


----------



## johnnylove57 (May 16, 2009)

She have very nice skin color I must say.


----------



## joanbrent (May 17, 2009)

The tan looks much more natural than temporary tans from bottled products. Try spray-on tans. Visit a salon or spa in your hometown to get the tan which is sprayed on like paint.


----------

